# First time at daybreak!



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I was getting sick of not having time to fish... i broke down and went to the KIDDDY POND :mrgreen: I got there, picked a spot and setup up my rig... but! BAD NEWS! I had somehow lost all my hooks! (yes i was going to fish with power bait dont everyone puke at once) OH well! i decided to bust out a spinner/jakes. First 5-10 casts no hits! i tossed one cast along some reeeds and BAM! fish on!! didnt know this place had BASS! ended the day with 6 large mouth...at least i think! GOOD DAY!

Pics coming!


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

uh day break is artifial lure only!!! just fyi


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

duckkiller29 said:


> uh day break is artifial lure only!!! just fyi


Where did you get this information?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah im thinking you may be mistaken there duck killer... thanks though!


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I hit daybreak with the kids regularly and I see plenty of folks fishing with a worm. I've never seen any real size to anything that came out of there, but it's fun for the kids.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to hear Daybreak is fishable these days and not private. Great report guys.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice to see a Daybreak post on here. Saw a Youtube video a while back on the place....however the fish were SMALL...and that is coming from a guy who catches dinks alot! Did they happen to have any size to them?

Can not wait to see some pics should you choose to post them. If you don't post em I know how hard it can be to use photobucket...I am computer savy and still can't figure it out!

P.S. I use Summitpost but that is a mountaineer site.


----------

